# Good Luck Miss TC ~ Testing tomorrow (thurs 31st)



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Miss TC

I just wanted to wish you and dh

all the love and luck in the world

for testing tomorrow

my thoughts are with you

and i will pray very very hard for you and baz

Love and much orangeness

Em and Willowxxxxxx

      ​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck Tracy     

Kate xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Goodluck Tracey hunnie!!  
I want to wish u all the very best for tomorrow,Hope the 31st brings u ur dream come true,You will be in my thoughts,I hope to be hearing of a BIG FAT POSITIVE!!!!!
Baby dust coming ur way...Hoping Ella-Mae WILL bring u luck.
Take care
love kelly


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Good Luck Tracey!

  

Nic x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Tracey


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Lots and Lots of luck for tomorrow Tracey xx

Love Angie xx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*To Dear Dear Tracy
















My very own FF Angel


























































Just want to wish you and Baz all the luck in the world for tomorrow
You deserve this* 
   
                           
      
             
            
                            
      
                            
         
                
                            
                           



















































































































*And I'm praying hard that your long awaited dream comes true
for you tomorrow My Angel* 
  

Take good care and I hope you get some sleep tonight  
loads and loads of love and hugs
Maria Christina xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW HUN!!!

I AM KEEPING EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

GOOD LUCK TRACY
      
      
I HOPE YOU GET THE  YOU DESERVE 
LOVE N HUGS, MAZ XXX​


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Tracy....................  for testin 2moro.............it IS your time!!!               
Can't wait to hear your   !!!!!!!!!!!! U deserve it soooo much hun  
Will b thinkin of u both.
I'm gonna test 2moro 2 so hoping the day brings us both luck.x
Love and  
Niki & Ant.xx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

My Angel my heart is broken for you and Baz   

it wasn't the news I'd been praying for 
sending you both a million hugs
              
              
              
              


You are a very special lady and one day Honey, you will get you're dream
Don't give up

Loads of love and hugs to you both
I'm just so sorry Tracy     

love MC xxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh tracy - i cant really beleive what i am reading 

Honey - I am so so sorry 

Nothing more to say - but i am thinking of you both 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh no hon I am so so sorry.....there is no rhyme or reason to this 

thinking of you and yours x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Tracy my little treasure.  

I'm so sorry hun. I wished and hoped that this would be the cycle for you.  

Take Care flower you know where we are.

All our love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Tracy

I have posted to u elsewhere

My heart is broken for you sweetheart and for baz

You both so deserved this so much

Thinking of you both

  

Love Em & Willowxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Tracy - my thoughts are with you too sweetie. I really wanted this to be your time and am heartbroken for you that it hasn't worked out.    

Lots of love
Lou
XXX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Tracey I am so sorry. I was really hoping it would be your turn. 



xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tracy so sad to read this i also thought this was your time.

Kate xx


----------

